# Norseman’s Reviews



## NorsemanReviews

I received this X RDA free of charge directly from HealthCabin for the purpose of this review. Regardless of this, it will not color my opinion on this review in any way, shape or form.






*Packaging*
This came in a black square box with the VXV logo and the name of the RDA printed on the front of it. On the backside you will find the dimensions and the material used, along with the address to their website.






When you open it up you will find the RDA sitting in a cutout in foam and underneath that foam you will find the goodie bag and another bag with two SS round wire coils.






*The RDA*
It is a 3-piece dual coil RDA with an elevated post design. The overall feel I get when I first look at it, is that it is well made, has good machining and that it does look good.






The deck itself got this elevated post design in the shape of a T. It is really easy to build on and equally easy to wick. Another thing with this post design is the ease to position the coils to get the most out of it and lets not forget the ease to cut the legs after you built it.






The juice well is pretty shallow, meaning that it won’t hold any amount of liquid by itself. It does however use the barrel as an extended juice well and as such it does work real good.






It has a side airflow and the barrel got the VXV logo engraved into one side of it and the rest of it is clean with nothing else on it. The top cap is knurled and utilizes threads to adjust the airflow and it does work really good and it is real easy to adjust the airflow to your liking. Another thing with the airflow is that it is real smooth with no additional noise.






The barrel does have cut outs at the lower part with corresponding notches on the deck to keep the airflow at the same place no matter what. And with that threaded top cap it performs wonderfully.






As with lots of the new RDA’s on the market today this one as well is supposed to have 810 drip tips, at least I think that was the intention, but when I try to put my own 810 drip tips onto it, none of them does really fit since the opening for the drip tip is too wide, meaning that all of mine will fall out.






The one thing I really have an issue with on any RDA is bad O-rings, whether they are too strong or too loose. And on this RDA the ones holding the barrel is on the loose side and with juice on them they kinda get worse.






One thing I know all of you reading this review wanna know is how it vapes, and how the flavor is… Well… all I can say is that this one does actually perform quite well, giving me really good flavor. And it is the second item from VXV that has surprised me with good flavor now, the last one was the Soulmate RBA.

*Assessment*
I must say that this has been a pleasant experience. It is easy to build, wick and to position the coils. It doesn’t look bad at all and the threaded top cap just makes it a breeze to adjust the airflow. And the good flavor I get out of it is just an unexpected bonus.

*Can I recommend it to others?*
When it comes to recommending it I have no problem whatsoever to do so. It is well made and it delivers really good flavor and to top it off it is reasonably priced for sure. And if you use my coupon code «Norseman» at checkout, you will get it even cheaper.

*Pros*
Machining
Hybrid safe
Really good flavor
Looks good
Squonk ready
Easy to build
Smooth airflow

*Cons*
O-rings on the deck don’t hold the barrel good enough
The 810 drip tips sit way to loose to be called 810 compatible

*Parameters*
Width: 24 mm
Height: 30 mm with the drip tip and closed airflow, 32mm with the airflow fully open and drip tip on
Black, SS

*Package includes*
1 x X RDA
1 x Squonk pin
4 x Spare post screws
2 x SS round wire coils
1 x Screwdriver
Spare O-rings

*You will find it here*
X RDA for $38.50 at the time i wrote the review.
And if you wanna buy it you can use the coupon code «Norseman» to get 15 % off on this item when you check out.

Thanks for reading this far and Vape on!
Norseman

My Instagram

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Looks similar to dead rabbit...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NorsemanReviews

Not entirely since the posts on the Dead Rabbit is four individual ones. On the X RDA it is two T-shaped posts.


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Looks similar to dead rabbit in terms of build decks...The same 'Drop' Style system I mean..
Great Review @NorsemanReviews...Really informative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

What coils are those?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NorsemanReviews

Thanks for the comments.
Ah right, now i know what you meant and as such i can agree.
The coils are SS Fused Claptons.


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

theses coils i mean


----------



## NorsemanReviews

Those are SS Fused Claptons. Made them myself and put them in.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

NorsemanReviews said:


> Those are SS Fused Claptons. Made them myself and put them in.


Are you claptoning with like 42GA cuz that's some fine coilwork


----------



## NorsemanReviews

It is 38 awg on the outside if my memory is as it should LoL


----------



## Cor

So much want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NorsemanReviews

Thanks


----------



## Alex

Thanks for the review @NorsemanReviews, it was really informative and nice to read.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NorsemanReviews

Thank you for commenting @Alex


----------



## Rob Fisher

The thread for the Norseman's reviews!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NorsemanReviews

Thanks a lot @Rob Fischer


----------



## Chukin'Vape

NorsemanReviews said:


> I received this X RDA free of charge directly from HealthCabin for the purpose of this review. Regardless of this, it will not color my opinion on this review in any way, shape or form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Packaging*
> This came in a black square box with the VXV logo and the name of the RDA printed on the front of it. On the backside you will find the dimensions and the material used, along with the address to their website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you open it up you will find the RDA sitting in a cutout in foam and underneath that foam you will find the goodie bag and another bag with two SS round wire coils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The RDA*
> It is a 3-piece dual coil RDA with an elevated post design. The overall feel I get when I first look at it, is that it is well made, has good machining and that it does look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deck itself got this elevated post design in the shape of a T. It is really easy to build on and equally easy to wick. Another thing with this post design is the ease to position the coils to get the most out of it and lets not forget the ease to cut the legs after you built it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The juice well is pretty shallow, meaning that it won’t hold any amount of liquid by itself. It does however use the barrel as an extended juice well and as such it does work real good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a side airflow and the barrel got the VXV logo engraved into one side of it and the rest of it is clean with nothing else on it. The top cap is knurled and utilizes threads to adjust the airflow and it does work really good and it is real easy to adjust the airflow to your liking. Another thing with the airflow is that it is real smooth with no additional noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The barrel does have cut outs at the lower part with corresponding notches on the deck to keep the airflow at the same place no matter what. And with that threaded top cap it performs wonderfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with lots of the new RDA’s on the market today this one as well is supposed to have 810 drip tips, at least I think that was the intention, but when I try to put my own 810 drip tips onto it, none of them does really fit since the opening for the drip tip is too wide, meaning that all of mine will fall out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing I really have an issue with on any RDA is bad O-rings, whether they are too strong or too loose. And on this RDA the ones holding the barrel is on the loose side and with juice on them they kinda get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I know all of you reading this review wanna know is how it vapes, and how the flavor is… Well… all I can say is that this one does actually perform quite well, giving me really good flavor. And it is the second item from VXV that has surprised me with good flavor now, the last one was the Soulmate RBA.
> 
> *Assessment*
> I must say that this has been a pleasant experience. It is easy to build, wick and to position the coils. It doesn’t look bad at all and the threaded top cap just makes it a breeze to adjust the airflow. And the good flavor I get out of it is just an unexpected bonus.
> 
> *Can I recommend it to others?*
> When it comes to recommending it I have no problem whatsoever to do so. It is well made and it delivers really good flavor and to top it off it is reasonably priced for sure. And if you use my coupon code «Norseman» at checkout, you will get it even cheaper.
> 
> *Pros*
> Machining
> Hybrid safe
> Really good flavor
> Looks good
> Squonk ready
> Easy to build
> Smooth airflow
> 
> *Cons*
> O-rings on the deck don’t hold the barrel good enough
> The 810 drip tips sit way to loose to be called 810 compatible
> 
> *Parameters*
> Width: 24 mm
> Height: 30 mm with the drip tip and closed airflow, 32mm with the airflow fully open and drip tip on
> Black, SS
> 
> *Package includes*
> 1 x X RDA
> 1 x Squonk pin
> 4 x Spare post screws
> 2 x SS round wire coils
> 1 x Screwdriver
> Spare O-rings
> 
> *You will find it here*
> X RDA for $38.50 at the time i wrote the review.
> And if you wanna buy it you can use the coupon code «Norseman» to get 15 % off on this item when you check out.
> 
> Thanks for reading this far and Vape on!
> Norseman
> 
> My Instagram



How structured and perfect is this review - so much effort went into this post. Its nice to see a written review like this. Well done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NorsemanReviews

Thanks a lot @Chukin'Vape, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NorsemanReviews

Hey guys

I posted a review on the Hive Squonk Kit from the Swedish Vaper here if you wanna read it.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/norseman’s-review-on-the-hive-squonk-kit-from-the-swedish-vaper.t53523/


----------

